# "Selling" license to another contractor



## eds construction

I carry a State of Florida Electrical Contractors License. I use this license to qualify my electrical business. I have been approched by a very large solar company that wants me to qualify their business. It is next to impossable in Florida to qualify another business. I am thinking about unqualifying my business and quailiying theirs. The qusetion then becomes one of the dollar value of my license. Has anyone done something like this befor? If so, how much is the license worth? Keep in mind that I will still be able to do all of the work I currently do except under the new businesses name.
Thanks


----------



## randomkiller

Sounds like it's worth a salary to me. Now you have to decide if it's a good salary or a cheap one. I didn't think that type of thing was good to do, let alone legal.


----------



## threewire

It's legal and for the right price justifiable. I do believe that the company technically needs to be "yours" though. I'd get an attorney, no one wants to loose there @ss.


----------



## Mountain Electrician

I have been the "qualifying party" for an employer in the past for a salary and a certain percentage of profit for any job I ran under that license, and a smaller percentage for each other job under that license that the company did.


----------



## Podagrower

The company I work for used my license for about a year while they were going thru a transition. We worked out a price based on the cost of the permit for the job. I think it was a fair deal for all involved.

There was an ad in the paper a couple of years back where a Osceola county company was looking to hire a qualifier for $60k/yr. Not enough in my opinion. 

At a bear minimum. 
They pay all costs to transfer license
They pay for continuing education (due this year, in you haven't done it yet)
They pay insurance (including umbrella policy)
Salary somewhere in the 100k range


----------



## randomkiller

Podagrower said:


> The company I work for used my license for about a year while they were going thru a transition. We worked out a price based on the cost of the permit for the job. I think it was a fair deal for all involved.
> 
> There was an ad in the paper a couple of years back where a Osceola county company was looking to hire a qualifier for $60k/yr. Not enough in my opinion.
> 
> At a bear minimum.
> They pay all costs to transfer license
> They pay for continuing education (due this year, in you haven't done it yet)
> They pay insurance (including umbrella policy)
> Salary somewhere in the 100k range


That is where I would start negotiating from.


----------



## leland

It happens all the time.
It's not like your loaning it to a friend for a pool job. That I would never do, as discussed here at times.

Start with an attorney as mentioned above. It could be a great opportunity. Check it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Thomp

Just be sure it is what you want because as you know once you let your insurance and bonding elapse it's going to cost to get it back. Good Luck Thomp


----------



## william1978

I had a buddy let his friend use his unlimited linense but he sold himself short he's only making $52k a year and the company is useing his linense.


----------



## Nodoggie

In CA you have to work so many hours a week for the company for which you are the license holder. If you are making their business viable with your license, then you should be getting paid well, IMO.


----------



## muck

eds construction said:


> I carry a State of Florida Electrical Contractors License. I use this license to qualify my electrical business. I have been approched by a very large solar company that wants me to qualify their business. It is next to impossable in Florida to qualify another business. I am thinking about unqualifying my business and quailiying theirs. The qusetion then becomes one of the dollar value of my license. Has anyone done something like this befor? If so, how much is the license worth? Keep in mind that I will still be able to do all of the work I currently do except under the new businesses name.
> Thanks


Question - Couldn't you just keep your company and start a Solar division and import them to do the work?


----------



## sparkypeter

*selling your license*

You cannot sell your electrical license. You have to change the current license name to the company, but you will be the AKA. You should be able to receive a starting fee from the company plus other perks. Afterall, you are helping the companies versatility which ends up in added profits.


----------



## user5941

Podagrower said:


> The company I work for used my license for about a year while they were going thru a transition. We worked out a price based on the cost of the permit for the job. I think it was a fair deal for all involved.
> 
> There was an ad in the paper a couple of years back where a Osceola county company was looking to hire a qualifier for $60k/yr. Not enough in my opinion.
> 
> At a bear minimum.
> They pay all costs to transfer license
> They pay for continuing education (due this year, in you haven't done it yet)
> They pay insurance (including umbrella policy)
> Salary somewhere in the 100k range


Is it that difficult to get a State license in Florida?


----------



## Russell1200

I have heard that Florida is one of the more difficult states.

William, if you here of another opportunity let me know! LOL.

North Carolina is odd. An unlimited qualifiers at times seem like a dime-a-dozen (I am one), but they seem to evaporate in thin air when you suddenly need one.

In this business climate, to get a no-show unlimited license qualifier would probably cost you about $40k a year.


----------



## westernexplorer

The State of Florida is a very difficult state to obtain a State Certified Electrical Contractors License. They do have some local license's at the county level that are a bit easier to obtain.... However, you can't do fire alarm or security systems and you would be limited to the county that issued it to work.....


----------



## MDShunk

To me, the idea of "selling" your license to a company that you don't have at leat 51% control over gives me the willies. That's WAY out of my comfort zone.


----------



## B4T

MDShunk said:


> To me, the idea of "selling" your license to a company that you don't have at leat 51% control over gives me the willies. That's WAY out of my comfort zone.


 
I agree and would not do a thing without getting a lawyer to make sure that *your* license stays safe


----------



## cobra50

Black4Truck said:


> I agree and would not do a thing without getting a lawyer to make sure that *your* license stays safe


10% of total sales +60,000 a year sal.and all fees,also i belive you are (FRO) of the company you are qualifying.


----------



## bobolina5

Master electrician in florida will lease license or simply be the qualifier for any/all fellow contractors who wish to do jobs in florida, due to personal reasons i can no longer work in the field, however can hold the license, pull permits and assist supervising to ensure job is done to code and completed on time.


----------



## keith0007

*Electrical Qualifier*

This is all that it is - It is a way of just being an over seer of the job and that is it! Usually someone pays you an administrative fee for these services. However, it is your job to question them and maybe connect with a few legitimate references before getting onboard with them.


----------



## Majewski

Uh.... lets get back to this in another 3 years.


----------



## electricguy

Darn I read the whole thread before i saw the date


----------



## Majewski

electricguy said:


> Darn I read the whole thread before i saw the date


A for effort! Lol


----------



## Southeast Power

you so 2000 and late:


----------



## lighterup

There is a"franchise" plumbing company about 1/2 mile down the road from me.
I will withold their very patriotic sounding name ..er ...named after one of our countries
founding fathers ..er..who went to get Frances help and aid during the Revolutionary 
war...had a little bit do do with the development of our trade...

Anyhoo...

I got a call from them asking if I would be interested in "getting involved" in a start up 
of an (unnamed electrical franchise company who is part of their group) ..They needed
an electrical contractors license and are searching for this "qualifier" role.

I agreed to meet . I went their with "partnership" in mind.

They wanted to "hire" me for 25 bucks an hour with health care benefits.:001_huh:

I listened to his pitch (patiently I might ad ) and when he was done , I 
simply posed the question to him..."why would I do this?:laughing:

Why would I give you my license in exchange for a salary that in many
cases is less than what many non licensed electricians are getting? WTF?


----------



## flyboy

electricguy said:


> Darn I read the whole thread before i saw the date


I got to B4T's post before I looked at the date.


----------



## flyboy

lighterup said:


> There is a"franchise" plumbing company about 1/2 mile down the road from me.
> I will withold their very patriotic sounding name ..er ...named after one of our countries
> founding fathers ..er..who went to get Frances help and aid during the Revolutionary
> war...had a little bit do do with the development of our trade...
> 
> Anyhoo...
> 
> I got a call from them asking if I would be interested in "getting involved" in a start up
> of an (unnamed electrical franchise company who is part of their group) ..They needed
> an electrical contractors license and are searching for this "qualifier" role.
> 
> I agreed to meet . I went their with "partnership" in mind.
> 
> They wanted to "hire" me for 25 bucks an hour with health care benefits.:001_huh:
> 
> I listened to his pitch (patiently I might ad ) and when he was done , I
> simply posed the question to him..."why would I do this?:laughing:
> 
> Why would I give you my license in exchange for a salary that in many
> cases is less than what many non licensed electricians are getting? WTF?


Ben Franlin, Mr. Sparky and One Hour Air

Clearly a ridiculous offer, but the reality is, their franchise fees unfortunately doesn't leave them much room for investing in expansion opportunities like the one they wanted to get you involved in.

Was it possible the offer was just a starting point for negotiations? Did counter with another offer?


----------



## chicken steve

I'd welcome any SBA stats on franchisee _vs._ sole prop startup longevity, and/or P/E ratio's

~CS~


----------



## flyboy

chicken steve said:


> I'd welcome any SBA stats on franchisee _vs._ sole prop startup longevity, and/or P/E ratio's
> 
> ~CS~


It's a good question as far as the trades industry (HVAC, Plumbing & Electric) is concerned. My gut tells me; and I base this off of years of having been affiliated with a particular better practices group, which spun off these franchises, that they probably don't do very well and the failure rate is probably close to the same as non franchise businesses. That's just an opinion though, I don't have hard data to support it. 

Certainly, many franchises in the fast food industry do well!


----------



## MikeFL

flyboy said:


> ...
> 
> Certainly, many franchises in the fast food industry do well!



They have extensive and comprehensive training programs for management and ownership of the franchises. Most franchisees own several locations of a particular brand and many own multiple brands. It can be mutually lucrative.


----------



## lighterup

flyboy said:


> Ben Franlin, Mr. Sparky and One Hour Air
> 
> Clearly a ridiculous offer, but the reality is, their franchise fees unfortunately doesn't leave them much room for investing in expansion opportunities like the one they wanted to get you involved in.
> 
> Was it possible the offer was just a starting point for negotiations? Did counter with another offer?


I'm not sure . What I do know is if my license is representing the business
my ass is a partner , not an employee.


----------



## Majewski

lighterup said:


> I'm not sure . What I do know is if my license is representing the business
> my ass is a partner , not an employee.


Aww come on, just let someone on CL use it how they see fit. Live a little!


----------



## HackWork

I busted my ass the entire first half of my career.

My goal in life now is to make as much money as possible by doing as little as possible. If I could pimp out my license for a decent salary and medical insurance, and not have to do any work, I would definitely do it.


----------



## nrp3

Provided that who you are working for gives a damn about more than just making money. That's a good start, but quality has to be there too.


----------



## lighterup

HackWork said:


> I busted my ass the entire first half of my career.
> 
> My goal in life now is to make as much money as possible by doing as little as possible. If I could pimp out my license for a decent salary and medical insurance, and not have to do any work, I would definitely do it.


I suppose if I wasn;t expected to labor , but that wasn't the case in my scenario.


----------



## lighterup

Majewski said:


> Aww come on, just let someone on CL use it how they see fit. Live a little!


:no:


----------



## electricbysullivan

HackWork said:


> I busted my ass the entire first half of my career.
> 
> My goal in life now is to make as much money as possible by doing as little as possible. If I could pimp out my license for a decent salary and medical insurance, and not have to do any work, I would definitely do it.


Become an electrical inspector. All you need is an ICS & HHS inspector designation. Subcode official too, construction official if you want too.


----------



## HackWork

electricbysullivan said:


> Become an electrical inspector. All you need is an ICS & HHS inspector designation. Subcode official too, construction official if you want too.


The inspectors around here are all part time. They work as electrician during the day and work part time as inspectors in 2 or 3 towns.


----------



## nrp3

Thought it might make a good retirement gig, but I'll pass. My skin is only so thick.


----------



## electricbysullivan

HackWork said:


> The inspectors around here are all part time. They work as electrician during the day and work part time as inspectors in 2 or 3 towns.


You are partially correct. Weaving towns is the current predicament. Work for the state or wait a few years. A massive shortfall of inspectors are coming with the continuing retirements.

http://www.state.nj.us/csc/seekers/jobs/announcements/

http://info.csc.state.nj.us/Vats/JobView.aspx

Take the classes now and wait. If you blow out a neck, back, knee then you can transition into being an inspector.


----------



## Marko

eds construction said:


> I carry a State of Florida Electrical Contractors License. I use this license to qualify my electrical business. I have been approched by a very large solar company that wants me to qualify their business. It is next to impossable in Florida to qualify another business. I am thinking about unqualifying my business and quailiying theirs. The qusetion then becomes one of the dollar value of my license. Has anyone done something like this befor? If so, how much is the license worth? Keep in mind that I will still be able to do all of the work I currently do except under the new businesses name.
> Thanks


Hi, I am wondering if you still are qualifying any electricians out there I live in punta Gorda area and Southwest Florida please let me know I have some major contracts that are available but require a Florida electrical license. My number is 941-249-1181 and my name is Mark I appreciate any help you can give me or know anybody that can help me thank you


----------



## readydave8

08--09--13--16--21


----------

